# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Current episode discussion

## Siobhan

What a great performance from Sally Lindsay (shelly) last night.. she looked so scared going back up stairs with Charlie, apologising about the whole thing with her mother and then he goes and blames it all on her... I can't wait to see him getting what it coming to him

Dev and Sunita - that was really lovely.. Dev screaming in the shop was just so sweet.. 
It was a very good over all... except Diggory who still does my head in  :Wal2l:

----------


## mariaisstar

Sally was amazin last night and she throw her mother out for charile and all he can do is leave her, well i think he is ass, for makin her get in to that state and has been got the to bottle to help her though it. bring back Peter !!!!!!! 
When Dev screams he goin to be a dad, i thught that was really sweet.

----------


## dddMac1

diggory does my head in as well

----------


## Chris_2k11

> diggory does my head in as well


mine too, he's pathetic!

----------


## Keating's babe

Great episodes last night.  I loved the birthday scenes around the table and how cruel was Leanne not to support Jamie.  <boo, hiss>.

----------


## iocioc

Well she is meant to be a bitch in it after all

----------


## Joanne

I can feel a ridiculous story line coming up with Fred and the rival butcher. His son/assistant even has a silly voice like Ashley.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I hate the pathetic scenes with people like Fred, Roy, Diggory, etc. They're not even funny   :Nono:

----------


## Keating's babe

Yeah it is silly.... not to mention Roy and his invention.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chris_2k11

Nothing decent in tonight's episode in my opinion. I suppose the stuff with the Baldwins was ok though.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chris_2k11

*YAWN!*

----------


## Treacle

> *YAWN!*


Seconded!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Katy

> Seconded!


 Thirded  (if thats a word)

What was going on come on corrie. Listening to scooter bang on about Fish. Also i wish Shelley would stop being so irritating she makes me want to scream its annoying as sally lindsay is a really good actress.

----------


## Treacle

She wants knocked off every wall she does. A blooming good pasting and if I was Charlie I'd be the first to be dishing it out. Her behaviour or shall I say personality transplant is enough to drive anyone up the wall.

----------


## Katy

its about time he left her for someone who respects him. He may not be the nicsst person but after all Charlie has done for her shelly does nothing in return.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I wanted to throw something at the TV when them stupid twins were on   :Angry:  all they went on about was dwaine or whatever his name was   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Corrie do us a favour... AXE THEM!!! Claire could start driving the buses again, but this time knock them two over instead of Schmeichal! Atleast they'd get a half decent exit storyline   :Lol:

----------


## Katy

shed have to run them over in a taxi now. 
Also the other butchers voice. Is it possible for a male to have a squeekier voice than ashley

----------


## Treacle

I know Dwayne  :Lol: Rubbish!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Shelley & Charlie - Same Old Boring Story....

Charlie walks upstairs.
Charlie tries to persuade Shelley to come downstairs.
Shelley says no.
Charlie walks back downstairs.

10 minutes later....

Charlie walks upstairs again.
Charlie tries again to persuade Shelley to come downstairs.
Shelley yet again says no.
Charlie gets a bit annoyed, says some rubbish to Shelley, and decides to walk back downstairs again.

....and so on, and so on, *YAWN!*   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Treacle

Agreed! Dire storyline.

----------


## chance

what the hell was that rhyming crap tonight with ashley and the other bloke,as if!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> what the hell was that rhyming crap tonight with ashley and the other bloke,as if!!


Pathetic! lol

----------


## Treacle

To be honest I did have a giggle at the twins last night. They're still utterly pointless but you had to laugh at the big one prancing around at the modelling thing.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> To be honest I did have a giggle at the twins last night. They're still utterly pointless but you had to laugh at the big one prancing around at the modelling thing.


I simply just shook my head at the screen, thinking what this show had turned in to!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

I have to say it was funny but the fishgate saga and the Sharlie fest soon made me yawwwn.

----------


## chance

isnt charlie horrible calling shelley a sl*g.' you sound like that sl*g upstairs'. i wouldnt quite call her that she wont even have sex with you! i thought he was going to go al the way violet over the table or summut.
the fishy tale was boring,what ever is the point to it?

----------


## Treacle

Tony Wood is going so this programme may get back to how it was once he's gone.

----------


## chance

also did you notice that in one scene on min there was scooter and sarah play fighting when he had her bent over the sofa when david walked in then it went straight on to the next scene which was scooter sweeping out the skip and sarah david and jason all standing there,they all got out the door bloody quick i must say!

----------


## Treacle

And the police came fast too in the 2nd episode when they were in the middle of operation fishgate. Trust Sarah-Louise to fall over in the pond. I didn't see that one coming *rolls eyes*.

----------


## Katy

how irritating are they scooter and Sarah. "Wait for Me" 
I thought candice was funny "i ate yesterday" "its not quite vogue is it" to Frankie about modelling. The twins really were pointless

----------


## chance

i cant wait to see candice get her commupence,bet she thinks her **** dont stink in real life too.god i thought she was gonna break if she bent over,skinny or what?!!

----------


## Treacle

She was stick thin  :EEK!:  

(Candice or whatever her name is) what a totally pointless character!

The twins have more of a purpose and as if anyone would fancy Warren Baldwin.

----------


## Katy

i know far too skinny. Leanne was funny doing the impression of how she was walkin. She is so pointless and i cant stick the way warren calls her Candy.

----------


## chance

i know he is a little muppet and those clothes he had on last night! hes too young for me anyway but i dont see what any young girl would see in him,he isnt in the slightest bit good looking.his brother is better looking,actually maybe i have gone too far.....

----------


## Katy

his older brother needs a haircut. I saw him in a kids show last night on CBBC i cant remeber which one. He was a muppet in that as well.

----------


## Treacle

Leanne was hilarious doing an impression of Candice.

----------


## chance

> his older brother needs a haircut. I saw him in a kids show last night on CBBC i cant remeber which one. He was a muppet in that as well.


worzel gummedge? lmao

----------


## Treacle

His hair is horrifying.

----------


## Keating's babe

I can't wait for Candice to get her come-uppance.  Yay.

----------


## Treacle

Bad episode tonight!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Babe14

Glad that Candice is finally getting hers, I don't like Warren Baldwin and can't wait for him to go, but I thought it was really funny when he announced infront of Candice that he was off to Spain.  Especially as Frankie had just told her that Warren was in bits over her..haha.

----------


## Debs

Good to see back of Warren!!  :Cheer:

----------


## chance

I HATE SEAN!   :Angry:

----------


## Debs

do you! i quite like him!!

----------


## Treacle

Bad episode tonight  :Stick Out Tongue:  Didn't like any of it  :Smile:  Was awful  :Big Grin:

----------


## Debs

i thought that the charlie and shelley scenes were good espeically when he went to see bev. what a scary horrible man! did anyone else notice how shelleys eyes looked really bad and sore one minute then not so bad the next!!!!

----------


## Abbie

i didnt like it however the make up on shellys face was good but thats the only good thing i say on the episode

----------


## leanne27

i cant wait till wednesdays episode when kiearn thumps charlei! he deserves it, charlie looks really scared aswell, in the photos ive seen, but shelley is too annoying now, why does kieran turn on charlie? does anyone know? because on mondays ep when kieran found out the truth about shelley's plastic surgery he was no longer that angry with charlie

----------


## Debs

grrrrrr!! it is getting to the stage now where i just want to get shelley and shake her!!!

----------


## chance

i wanted keiren to smack charlie one! his smug little face! and why wont violet say anything? i guess shelley wont listen to her and shed lose jason but still.... at least she knows what charlie is like now.oh and who cares about there jobs like she was goin on bout to sean the other night,she could easily get a job in another pub and jason another job on a building site,there you go.... problem solved!

----------


## Treacle

Shelley and Charleh are really doing my head in now. Last night's episode was a joke  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Debs

> i wanted keiren to smack charlie one! his smug little face! and why wont violet say anything? i guess shelley wont listen to her and shed lose jason but still.... at least she knows what charlie is like now.oh and who cares about there jobs like she was goin on bout to sean the other night,she could easily get a job in another pub and jason another job on a building site,there you go.... problem solved!


i know i was screaming at the tv saying VIOLET OPEN YOU GOB AND SAY SOMETHING! i hate that smug face of charlies!

----------


## emma172

Does Ciaran actually fancy Shelly? Because he didn't deny it when Charlie asked him.

----------


## Abbie

> grrrrrr!! it is getting to the stage now where i just want to get shelley and shake her!!!


god i wanted to do that ages ago

----------


## Abbie

> Does Ciaran actually fancy Shelly? Because he didn't deny it when Charlie asked him.


hmmmmmmmmmm good question

----------


## Chris_2k11

Yeah he does... remember when he tried it on with her ages ago when he first came into the show and he told Peter that she tried it on with him.

----------


## emma172

Yeah, but i thought he'd moved on from that until Charlie said that.

----------


## Debs

> god i wanted to do that ages ago


ive been able to stand it up to now but now she really is being pathetic

----------


## Chris_2k11

Another comedy packed episode as per usual!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Atleast there was a decent ending though!   :Smile:

----------


## Johnny Allen

Tonights episode was certainly an improvement, Cilla's getaway was hilarious.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Yeah I must admit! I did have a giggle at Cilla!   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## chance

poor send off for kieren

----------


## Emmak2005

The Cilla nicking Blanch's motorised thing (I dunno if you can call it a scooter or not) kind of blends in the comedy with the darkness surrounding the menacing Charlie, timid Shelly and drunken scenes with Bev. As for Keith Duffy as former barman Kieran, I think everyone has forgotten what his character was like from when he first arrived on the cobbled street of Weatherfield. 



THE ISLAND - in cinemas August 12 (starring Ewan McGregor & Scarlett Johannson)

----------


## chance

its a shame hes gone,he had potencial but they didnt use it

----------


## Jade

He was very under used.

----------


## chance

yeah he had a stupid storyline about a restaurant,would have been nice to see him get with shelly or at least have one decent storyline.

----------


## Chris_2k11

An OK episode tonight   :Ponder:  Not fantastic, but not bad. Tracy is such a sneaky b**ch!   :Angry:

----------


## Keating's babe

Great episode tonight seeing Tracy at her bitchy best.  

The best part of the show was Sean in the Rovers when he went over to Tim.  :Rotfl:

----------


## feelingyellow

i liked last night's episode

i know everyone hates the factory twins, but i like them! i liked how we found out a bit more about them today, but did they really have bulimia or was that a joke? it really confused me!

also, weren't maria and fiz supposed to have a cat fight? i read about it in the tv guide, but it never happened!   :Crying:  

loved blanche's and deidre's little trying to be mother and daughter and bit!

----------


## Abi

I iddn't watch most of it, saw the bulimia bit though- histerical or what!

----------


## Chris_2k11

I can't be bothered with these twins at all!

----------


## Abi

They are so stupid

----------


## Chris_2k11

> They are so stupid


It's the 'larger' one that gets on my nerves the most  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Treacle

The twins *yawn*

----------


## Chris_2k11

Well atleast we didn't have to endure them tonight   :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

I can't be bothered with either of them and that Kelly Craptree one... :EEK!: 

Mind you it was nice to have a bit of a backdrop to the twins story although they're still not working as characters.

----------


## chance

not really bothered whether i miss corrie or not these days

----------


## Treacle

I still watch it in the hope it improves  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I still watch it in the hope it improves


I wouldn't hold your breath!

----------


## chance

ive been watching ee for the past year or more in hope that improves and it hasnt done yet....

----------


## Katy

i missed it again. Is it repeated?

----------


## Abi

Theres an omnibus on Saturday on ITV2, but i'm not sure on the times

----------


## Treacle

It's not been very watchable for atleast 2 years now but I don't see the papers moaning about it all the time.

----------


## CrazyLea

> I can't be bothered with these twins at all!


i dont see the significance of them. nor kelly. whats their purpose?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i dont see the significance of them. nor kelly. whats their purpose?


I don't think that Kelly's even been given a storyline has she?!  :Searchme:   :Confused:

----------


## Abi

nope, i dont think so

----------


## CrazyLea

nope. nothing major. she only has the odd line here and  there

----------


## Chris_2k11

I know she tried to bag Danny, but I wouldn't really call that a storyline!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## CrazyLea

nope lol. just pointless waste really

----------


## Abi

A lot of the factory workers are like that though

----------


## Chris_2k11

Janice Battersby's starting to become a bit pointless now.

----------


## Abi

How pointless was todays episode? At least that fish story might finally be over... when he was talking about appealing i was screaming NOOOOOOO as that would mean we'd have to put up with more of it

----------


## Treacle

Fish storyline was dire beyond belief tonight. Might as well axe it now. What with ITV going down the pan and it's flagship soap opera churning out this tosh! Absolutely ridiculous. Give me repeats of Ferreira kidneygate in EastEnders as opposed to this nonsense anyday.

Still no Shelley & Charlie rubbish to contend with so that did help the episode in itself but on the whole it was dire!

The worst thing about the pointless factory workers is that they all go and drink in the Rovers at dinnertime before returning to work to operate machinery. The best bit is their boss who should be aware of health and safety regulations is usually in there with them!

----------


## chance

zzzzzzzz is it over?

----------


## Treacle

Yes it is safe to wake up now!  :Big Grin:

----------


## chance

put it on,watched the first two mins then turned over.zzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## Chris_2k11

This episode is a load of tripe tonight!   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Treacle

Lovin' the twins tonight. I actually like Jessie's voice, (the big cranetits one), Joanne also made me feel something for her tonight like she has never done before just a tiny dash of sympathy because she looked so uncomfortable on the date. I also laughed when she was going on about how they are sending their songs off to a record company, I was like awww and we've all been there. 

A poor episode though, I was not interested atall in that Mike buisness infact I only watched the above stuff properly because I fancy Nathan and I was enjoying the date scenario tonight, it should have been dross because it involved those pointless twins but it was actually bearable tonight. I was on here when Mike and lasso were talking, I honestly don't know what was said. What's just happened there at the end? The last scene I paid attention to was when Joanne went into the Rovers and was upset.

----------


## Chris_2k11

She just told him he was Danny's dad at the end.

----------


## Jade

How predictable was that.Finally one of the twins did somthing!!!!

----------


## Treacle

Oh Mike gets another child. Absolute tosh!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Already been done before with Fred and Ash-leh!

----------


## Treacle

That was boring enough!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I wish that Claire would get off the screen!

----------


## Treacle

Oh god I couldn't be on with her tonight and ten chins Elliot and that Ashley.

----------


## Chris_2k11

"ten chins Elliot" LOL!  :Big Grin:  Don't expect anything good to come out of tomorrow night's episode either! The boxing match is to take place!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Treacle

> "ten chins Elliot" LOL!  Don't expect anything good to come out of tomorrow night's episode either! The boxing match is to take place!


This is the one where Claire has another personality transplant and starts fighting  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh dear god  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  lol

----------


## Treacle

Another attempt at humour.

----------


## Chris_2k11

There seems to be more humour than drama in this show nowadays!

----------


## Treacle

Yes, had no drama for 15 years now  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Anyway, we shall see if it improves...

----------


## Treacle

Yes but I bet it doesn't anytime soon  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Chris_2k11

What an absolute rubbish couple of episodes tonight, especially the second one!   :EEK!:  This boxing storyline really is too pathetic for words!   :EEK!:  Rubbish, absolute rubbish!  :Wal2l:   Sort it out Corrie!   :Banned:

----------


## Jade

Pathetic! enough said

----------


## Treacle

OK, I'll admit it, I laughed at the ending but it was diabolical overall. This is a soap not a comedy sitcom. Random people fighting for no reason, riot police turning up in 20 seconds. It was poorly executed. I cannot be on with Mike because we've had this scenario before  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Treacle

It was very bizarre, not very soap like if that makes sense?

----------


## Jade

> It was very bizarre, not very soap like if that makes sense?


Yea I know what you mean, if the soap element was supposed to be the Mike/Danny thing then someone needs firing

----------


## Chris_2k11

I don't know what Coronation Street is playing at with pathetic storylines like this, I really don't.

----------


## Treacle

That boxing scenario was just bizarre. Very funny I'll admit but better suited to a comedy sitcom.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I was shocked to see Sally at the boxing match, I didn't think it would be her kind of scene!

----------


## Treacle

When Sally said slags etc I was like OMG  :EEK!:

----------


## Treacle

And lmao @ that big bird calling Clurrr a ladyboy. That's Jane from EastEnders  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jade

> That boxing scenario was just bizarre. Very funny I'll admit but better suited to a comedy sitcom.


It looked like a very poor rip off of only fools and horses.

----------


## Treacle

> It looked like a very poor rip off of only fools and horses.


It probably was, either way I know for a fact that was not the best soap on tele tonight. It was just too silly to even be a contender.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Even Emmerdale was better than tonight's Corrie!

----------


## Treacle

And that's saying something!  :EEK!:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I think there was one good thing that came out of tonight's episode... didn't Claire's glasses get smashed?!   :Cheer:

----------


## Treacle

Yes, her Deirdre chicken neck glasses got a good thumping with a stiletto.

----------


## Jade

> I think there was one good thing that came out of tonight's episode... didn't Claire's glasses get smashed?!


If someone needs a make over its that girl!!! I've seen some pics of her in real life and she's very pretty beleive it or not!

----------


## Treacle

> If someone needs a make over its that girl!!! I've seen some pics of her in real life and she's very pretty beleive it or not!


I have seen a picture of her too and she's a lot less dowdy than Clurrr.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Claire's a mess!

----------


## Treacle

Clurrr the durrr is a minger!

----------


## Chris_2k11

How old is she anyway? (approximately)   :Ponder:

----------


## Treacle

Clurrr acts about 90!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Lmao! I wouldn't go that far WQ!   :Rotfl:

----------


## Treacle

I would, she's one of them old women type characters apart from her personality transplant tonight.

----------


## feelingyellow

The boxing was boring, I liked the Mike scenes, and the Steve and Tracy ones, but does Deidre actually believe Tracy? It's obviously fake!

----------


## chance

didnt even bother watching it tonight as i knew what was coming up so didnt waste my time

----------


## Treacle

Oh it raised a laugh if anything chance but it was still rubbish!

----------


## Chris_2k11

You made a good choice Chance! Don't worry, you didn't miss anything remotely interesting or exciting!   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Treacle

Oh I don't know - Clurrr being called a ladyboy was quite funny.

----------


## Johnny Allen

When Sally told those women to shift, I was in hysterics, and Claire and that woman poking each other, I thought it was all hilarious.

----------


## Treacle

It was very funny but this is supposed to be a soap.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I must admit, I did have a laugh at Silly Sally!   :Big Grin:   "Oi, shift!"   :Lol:

----------


## Treacle

In theory though soaps shouldn't cross the line like this  :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

Eileen turned up with a suntan  :EEK!:

----------


## Treacle

Them puppies were cute!

----------


## Chris_2k11

I only caught the first half of tonight's episode, but it was ok I suppose, nothing special though! I loved what Liz said said to Tracy, "You should dial 666, it's more your style."   :Lol:

----------


## Abi

Tracy is such a good charcter!

----------


## Treacle

> Tracy is such a good charcter!


Kate Ford is soooo wooden though!

----------


## feelingyellow

> I only caught the first half of tonight's episode, but it was ok I suppose, nothing special though! I loved what Liz said said to Tracy, "You should dial 666, it's more your style."


I'm gonna sound a bit stupid here, but em ... 666? what's that mean?

----------


## Treacle

> I'm gonna sound a bit stupid here, but em ... 666? what's that mean?


The devil  :Smile:

----------


## gazzer

Did the writer of Gimme Gimme Gimme write last nights ep?? One of the lines that Sean said was also used by Kathy Burkes character in that show..

When Kelly asked Sean what he was doing behind the bar he said 'Chewing corn for gummy parrots'.

Does anybody else think that maybe there is a storyline developing between Shelley and Sean?? The conversation on the stairs they had was interesting in the way that Sean was giving her a load of compliments

----------


## feelingyellow

> The devil


Oh right, thanx, lol now I get the joke.   :Rotfl:

----------


## Johnny Allen

> Oh right, thanx, lol now I get the joke.


Yeah I had to ask my mum what that meant

----------


## Keating's babe

I wish someone would sort Tracy out... I cannot believe Deirdre still sticks up for her...  :Mad:

----------


## eastenders mad

i know but she is family and what can you do about it lol
i think Tracy is great it will be a shame to see her go

----------


## Abi

Shes such a bitch that she needs a slap, thats why shes a good charcter!

----------


## Treacle

One of the factors of a good character is if they're played by a good actor/actress and Kate Ford is rubbish!

----------


## Abi

How boring is this episode?!

----------


## Chris_2k11

All I can say on tonight's episode, is nice one Steve!   :Thumbsup:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Abi

That was the only good part about it

----------


## Treacle

The punch was fantastic and I love Liz and am glad she's being used more! 

This was a much better effort than the recent boxing match episode and those puppies were so cute! I want one they were just so tiny and cute awwww I adore them...

Because of the punch, Liz and the cute puppies I'm going to say this was an OKish episode.

----------


## feelingyellow

Steve and Tracy, fab! Tracy sure does know how to punch!
I like how whenever Mike tries 2 be nice to Danny they always end up fighting.
 :Rotfl:   :Lol:  Kirk in the bath with the dog was just EXCELLENT!   :Big Grin:   :Cheer:

----------


## Charmed

I liked Sean behind the bar, he's funny.
It was also good to FINALLY see Steve get his own back on Tracy

Ohhh,and did anyone see the little puppies,they were sooo cute!  :Cheer:

----------


## Treacle

Eurgh at Kirk in the bath with the dog  :EEK!:   :Sick:

----------


## shannisrules

i must have missed that didnt see the puppies

----------


## Treacle

> i must have missed that didnt see the puppies


Awww they were cute  :Smile:

----------


## shannisrules

oh well i'll have to watch the repeat to see them!

----------


## Treacle

I missed last nights episode  :Smile:  Maybe I can turn this into a bit of an habit especially as it's so dire at the moment!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I missed last nights episode  Maybe I can turn this into a bit of an habit especially as it's so dire at the moment!


Dont worry! You didn't miss much!

----------


## Treacle

The first episode was below average and I'm not really paying attention to the second one but I'll give a better opinion of both when it's finished  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

The fact that tonight's second episode ended on Jack 'cutting his toenails' just shows how bad this show is getting! Lmao   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Treacle

First episode was rubbish who cares about Adam and Kelly?

Second episode was funny with Jack & Vera at the end but it was still below average as per usual  :Big Grin:

----------


## Keating's babe

Both episodes were good, as usual.  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Great scenes between Jack and Vera (excluding the clipping of the toe-nails. :  :Sick:  ).  The best part though was Frankie ringing Danny to find out the best way to clear a hotel - and then him realising she means the hotel he was in.  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Thumbsup:   :Clap:

----------


## Treacle

> Both episodes were good, as usual.  
> 
> Great scenes between Jack and Vera (excluding the clipping of the toe-nails. :  ). The best part though was Frankie ringing Danny to find out the best way to clear a hotel - and then him realising she means the hotel he was in.


That scene with Frankie was just too forced  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## chance

im loathing that kelly crabtree,can anyone honestly say they find her attractive?? she looks like a man in drag

----------


## Treacle

> im loathing that kelly crabtree,can anyone honestly say they find her attractive?? she looks like a man in drag


She's like a ladyboy isn't she?  :Sick:

----------


## chance

they try to portray her as gorgeous but shes a minger

----------


## Treacle

> they try to portray her as gorgeous but shes a minger


She looks better in real life but you can't put tinsel on the gallows  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Keating's babe

She was billed as the new Karen Macdonald.   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Treacle

> She was billed as the new Karen Macdonald.


I can remember that too  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Treacle

Well it's now 19:34pm and it's only just starting these ITV/Granada bigwigs are so sly! I'll be turning over to BBC1 the most watched channel on the box at 20:00pm whether "Corrie" has finished or not  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Chris_2k11

:EEK!:  Sneaky ITV!!!   :Nono:  lol   :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Nurse:* "It means you're having Twins"
*Sunita:* "Twins?"
*Nurse:* "Yes, Twins"
*Dev:* "Twins? Twins!!?" 
*Nurse:* "Yes! Twins!" 
*Dev:* "Oh my god... Twins!!" 


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  YES! BL**DY TWINS!!!!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jade

Dev - how many are boys!!

----------


## CrazyLea

lol. i thought norris on the phone was quite funny lol

----------


## chance

hope they have two girls!

----------


## Treacle

That car scene was amusing but last night's was still dire!

----------


## alan45

> im loathing that kelly crabtree,can anyone honestly say they find her attractive?? she looks like a man in drag


I agree. She might be nice to her mother and good with animals but she is ugly as sin. Se was supposed to replace Karen McDonald   :Rotfl:

----------


## feelingyellow

apart from when dev said 'how many boys?' and leanne and jamie's scenes, that was very, very boring!!!

----------


## Johnny Allen

Dev made me laugh when he shouted 'TWINS' at the top of his voice. That was funny.

----------


## Charmed

Yeah.Sunita was shocked!And Dev hyper!

----------


## Treacle

It was so dire last night!

I can't stand Dev and Sunita they're totally boring now and Charlie and Shelley were thrown in to make it even worse  :Mad:

----------


## lildevil

i agree with you Walford Queen on the Charlie and Shelly, but i think Dev and Sunita are great.

----------


## Keating's babe

I think the best part of the episode was the Baldwins.  I'm loving the affair between Leanne and Danny.  It's a build-up at the right pace, and cannot wait till the fists start to fly when Frankie finds out.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Dev & Sunita are such a yawn!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah that is true

----------


## Treacle

2 poor episodes tonight they were just so tedious I'm really bored of Shelley now!

I can't find any enthusiasm for this storyline and I have tried  :Mad:

----------


## CrazyLea

they were ok. well bits of it... i must ask  :Stick Out Tongue:  if you no longer like it.... why watch it lol

----------


## Treacle

> they were ok. well bits of it... i must ask  if you no longer like it.... why watch it lol


I used to like "Corrie" so I watch it in the hope it goes back to being a soap (serial drama) again and not a comedy sitcom!

----------


## Abbie

> I think the best part of the episode was the Baldwins.  I'm loving the affair between Leanne and Danny.  It's a build-up at the right pace, and cannot wait till the fists start to fly when Frankie finds out.


i know i cant wait

----------


## Treacle

I forgot about the tedious Danny and Leanne thing, what does she really see in him?

----------


## chance

i missed tonights ep's but doesnt sound as if i should be bothered

----------


## Treacle

> i missed tonights ep's but doesnt sound as if i should be bothered


It was mostly dominated by Shelley and Charlie and it kind of went round in circles.

----------


## CrazyLea

ahh right WQ fair enough  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## chance

same old thing then

----------


## Abbie

> I forgot about the tedious Danny and Leanne thing, what does she really see in him?


you know leanne she is attracted to danger

----------


## Chris_2k11

> you know leanne she is attracted to danger


Nick Tilsley!? Danger!?   :Rotfl:

----------


## Treacle

> Nick Tilsley!? Danger!?


The drip  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Rotfl:

----------


## Treacle

> same old thing then


Same old, same old...Zzzzzzzz  :Smile:

----------


## chance

i'd rather go with danny then his scarecrow looking son (cant remeber his name)

----------


## CrazyLea

jamie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Chris_2k11

'Scarecrow looking son' lmao   :Lol:

----------


## chance

he is! worzel gummedge is his dad in real life, i swear! noticed he had actually washed it the other night though which was a plus i guess

----------


## Treacle

> he is! worzel gummedge is his dad in real life, i swear! noticed he had actually washed it the other night though which was a plus i guess


Still minging though  :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

> i'd rather go with danny then his scarecrow looking son (cant remeber his name)


 :Sick:  I wouldn't go with either unless they paid me  :Big Grin:

----------


## chance

> Still minging though


oh def,no way would i fancy him in a million years,rather have tyrone! hmmm did i really just think that?  :Sick:

----------


## chance

> I wouldn't go with either unless they paid me


dont you think that danny is quite good looking for a older guy?

----------


## Treacle

> dont you think that danny is quite good looking for a older guy?


Not really no he's too wrinkly  :Big Grin: 

Jamie has a nice bod and a good @rse but his hair is just  :Sick:

----------


## chance

you have a thing about hair dont you? unless they have good hair there is no way for you huh?

----------


## Treacle

> you have a thing about hair dont you? unless they have good hair there is no way for you huh?


Yeah definately but I'd make an exception in this case because it would be nice to have a toyboy and like I said Jamie does have a nice bod and a good @rse.

----------


## chance

thing is you cant just stare at his ass and bod all the time,his face you would have to look at some time and that would put me off straight away!

----------


## Treacle

> thing is you cant just stare at his ass and bod all the time,his face you would have to look at some time and that would put me off straight away!


It's the hair I don't like I wouldn't say no to a bit of "how's yer father" with that bod though!

----------


## Chris_2k11

You'll have to take him to bed, but stick a hair-net on him though, lmao   :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

> You'll have to take him to bed, but stick a hair-net on him though, lmao


I wouldn't go that far his hair would be something to grab hold of as reigns if things got a bit wild  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## chance

> It's the hair I don't like I wouldn't say no to a bit of "how's yer father" with that bod though!


'hows yer father'
id rather have his father not ask him bout him

----------


## chance

> I wouldn't go that far his hair would be something to grab hold of as reigns if things got a bit wild


  :Rotfl:

----------


## chance

> You'll have to take him to bed, but stick a hair-net on him though, lmao


balaclava more like

----------


## Treacle

> 'hows yer father'
> id rather have his father not ask him bout him


I think that's unfair he has got a nice body you don't have to look at his hair!
Danny is too old and wrinkly for my liking although I wouldn't say no to Bradley Walsh if it meant I could get my hands on his dosh!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> balaclava more like


lmao!

----------


## Treacle

I think you're being very unfair if he's got a dodgy haircut fine fair enough which he has but I could do with a toyboy and he's got a nice body.

----------


## chance

i dont like him,hair or not,he just isnt my type,too skinny and weedy,manky hair and dont like his face either

----------


## Treacle

> i dont like him,hair or not,he just isnt my type,too skinny and weedy,manky hair and dont like his face either


His face is minging but I still maintain he has a nice bod I've seen him topless before *swoons* I wouldn't say no for a bit of action that's all I'm saying purely physical  :Big Grin: 
Who cares what they look like as long as we get the pleasure just turn the light off if it's that important  :Rotfl:

----------


## chance

> His face is minging but I still maintain he has a nice bod I've seen him topless before *swoons* I wouldn't say no for a bit of action that's all I'm saying purely physical 
> Who cares what they look like as long as we get the pleasure just turn the light off if it's that important


  :Rotfl:   :Cheer:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Treacle

> 


Who on earth has sex with the light on anyways? That is so corny!

----------


## chance

god not me! may have been daring enough when i was 16 but not now!

----------


## Treacle

> god not me! may have been daring enough when i was 16 but not now!


Exactly  :Big Grin:  I couldn't imagine sex with the light on now!

----------


## chance

daytime? deffo duvet on top!

----------


## Treacle

> daytime? deffo duvet on top!


I can't have sex during the daytime! Can't be doing with wasting my daytime on a man! I have done in the past though I just closed my eyes  :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

So overall 0.5/10 for tonights effort half a point goes to Eileen who is fab  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Johnny Allen

I don't like Emily's niece, anyone think she might be phoney?.

----------


## Treacle

> I don't like Emily's niece, anyone think she might be phoney?.


Another dope  :Stick Out Tongue: 
She's almost as cringe worthy to watch as Sam Dingle!

----------


## Treacle

Poor episode tonight too much Emily and her niece *yawn*  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Jack to Vera:* "I've been to Blackpool walking me feet off looking for you! I thought I spotted you in the house of horrors but it was just a lookalike!"   :Big Grin:  lol, that bit made me laugh  :Big Grin:

----------


## CrazyLea

and me lol

----------


## Treacle

I'm not interested in Kevin and Sally anymore and their gurrrls!

Too much Shelley and Charlie nonsense yet again, certainly enough to ruin my enjoyment of the episode  :Smile: 

Ahhh that's a shame!  :Big Grin: 

Just too much drivel tonight with Kevin, Sally, Scooter, Shelley and Charlie etc  :Smile: 

There was some OKish bits but not enough!

----------


## Treacle

Jack and Vera "Let's crack the 50"...

They've obviously forgotten that they re-married and haven't been married for 40 odd years!

Same with Kevin and Sally they haven't been married for ages anymore either!

----------


## Chris_2k11

It was a rubbish episode yet again, and I don't know how anybody could disagree with me! I really cannot remember the last time I tuned into Coronation street and was actually hooked on an episode!   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Abi

Liked the Jack/Vera stuff, the rest was pretty average

----------


## Abbie

> It was a rubbish episode yet again, and I don't know how anybody could disagree with me! I really cannot remember the last time I tuned into Coronation street and was actually hooked on an episode!


i thought it was rubbish but it was sweet at the end with jack and vera

----------


## Abbie

> Liked the Jack/Vera stuff, the rest was pretty average


it was sweet wasnt it

----------


## leanne27

i really dont see how anyone can think jack and vera are sweet, i mean i know they are one of the streets longest running couples and some moments are slightly funny, but i wish vera would of left jack for good, he treats her so bad, i know he's not evil like charlie is to shelley, but he treats her with no respect, care or affection, 

i think vera desrves a medal for putting up with jack who i see as only a selfish, and uncaring, unthoughtful man, i felst so sorry for vera the other day when she said "he makes me feel as though he doesnt care if i live or die"

 the producers have only kept jack and vera together for old times sake, as there is certainly no love there from jack to vera, i think their relasonship is really upsetting.

----------


## Treacle

> i really dont see how anyone can think jack and vera are sweet, i mean i know they are one of the streets longest running couples and some moments are slightly funny, but i wish vera would of left jack for good, he treats her so bad, i know he's not evil like charlie is to shelley, but he treats her with no respect, care or affection, 
> 
> i think vera desrves a medal for putting up with jack who i see as only a selfish, and uncaring, unthoughtful man, i felst so sorry for vera the other day when she said "he makes me feel as though he doesnt care if i live or die"
> 
> the producers have only kept jack and vera together for old times sake, as there is certainly no love there from jack to vera, i think their relasonship is really upsetting.


They haven't even been married for 40 odd years because they re-married. Their previous marriage was a sham!  :Big Grin:

----------


## chance

i thought it was quite sweet!

----------


## Treacle

> i thought it was quite sweet!


It depends if you like watching a comedy sitcom. They are quite amusing but it's like you're watching Hyancinth and Richard from Keeping Up Appearences! The henpecked husband thing used to work with Jack and Vera but now the scripts are too OTT for the pair. The only henpecked husband scenario in soap at the moment that is written wonderfully is the gorgeous creation that is the Dot and Jim marriage over in "EastEnders".

----------


## Chris_2k11

'Hyacinth & Richard!' LOL!!   :Lol:

----------


## Treacle

> 'Hyacinth & Richard!' LOL!!


It's completely OTT!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Lol:

----------


## leanne27

i agree with u W.Q thats why its no longer funny, with hyacinth and richard you could tell that he still cared, and it was soooooooo funny! lmao

----------


## Luna

Was it me or was that whole hour just about nits?

----------


## emma_strange

> Was it me or was that whole hour just about nits?


pretty much. must be running out of decent story lines  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Luna

I think they ran out of them when the charlie and shelly storyline was/is kept going on for what feels like 10 years

----------


## baileya

dont take this offensive or nothing but i think corrie has gone downhill over the last month. Eastenders is on the way back up and emmerdale is just staying steady. Corrie have the sources to produce fantastic episodes and they do often than not but not at the minute.

----------


## Luna

i totally agree with you baileya i think they need to pull their socks up and pretty fast too

----------


## Johnny Allen

but come on it was hilarious when sally said that nit even looked like Les Battersby that was hilarious. But have to say EE was head and shoulders above it yesterday.

----------


## luna_lovegood

Nah I think Corrie is as good as it always is. It does seem to have loads of humerous storylines rather than dark dramatic ones at the moment. But I'd rather watch that than Eastenders, with all the depressing drama that goes on in it.

The scene where the webster family were all checking each others hair for nits was the funniest scene! 

Lloyd ad Kelly make a cute couple too.

----------


## kayla05

Oh god i was watching that, it was making me itch! Lol, I think Lloyd and kelly make a nice couple.

----------


## emma_strange

awww poor Gail

----------


## Chris_2k11

I think im gonna fall asleep watching this episode!   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Right well another rubbish couple of episodes im afraid! I mean, name one decent thing that went on??

----------


## feelingyellow

> Right well another rubbish couple of episodes im afraid! I mean, name one decent thing that went on??


the credits.

----------


## kayla05

It's getting more boring! they need to come up with new storlines!

----------


## Debs

> the credits.


and even they are rubbish!!  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Boringggggg first episode tonight!!!! I might stop watching it actually! It's not getting any better at all! And where was the DRAMA!??   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Keating's babe

I'm loving the new character of Molly and her spats with Fiz.   :Cheer:    It's not often you get to see two women fighting for Kirks attention.  :Lol:  

And it's also good that the character is completely different to Ollie in Emmerdale.

----------


## Luna

yyyyyeeeesssssss she said no  :Cheer:

----------


## Stacy

good so pleaseed she said no! shes seen sense!!

----------


## pinkles14

I was on the edge of my seat watching that iam so pleased she said NO
hope she dont change her mind tomorrow

----------


## Luna

> I was on the edge of my seat watching that iam so pleased she said NO
> hope she dont change her mind tomorrow


Thats what i was thinking -  she could be saying no to something else

----------


## Stacy

I hope not! I hope its not just made out that shes seen sense and then tomorrow she goes ahead and marries him!!

----------


## emma_strange

Ahh yeah

----------


## Stacy

Shelley deserves some happiness after everything thats happened to her, she'll get none with Charlie

----------


## CrazyLea

hehe i liked the ending with all the build up and stuff pretty good

----------


## beckyboo

she dosent marry him on wendsday does she?!?

----------


## SoapRach

i hope not!

----------


## luna_lovegood

Yes she didn't marry him!   :Cheer:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I enjoyed tonight's two episodes! A big improvement from the recent boring trash that's been shown over the past few weeks! And nice one Shelley!   :Thumbsup:

----------


## ~Sooz~

I enjoyed these two episodes, I've been a bit bored with it lately but these were really good, I hope she doesn't turn around and marry him on Wednesday - hopefully she has seen sense and gets rid.

----------


## Debs

> I enjoyed these two episodes, I've been a bit bored with it lately but these were really good, I hope she doesn't turn around and marry him on Wednesday - hopefully she has seen sense and gets rid.


 
i thought the same she sayoing no now but will there be a twist on wednesday

i really hope there isnt im hoping he will show his true colours to a packed out church!

----------


## ~Sooz~

> i really hope there isnt im hoping he will show his true colours to a packed out church!


Hadnt thought of that, yes, hope the real him shines through!!

----------


## Debs

> Hadnt thought of that, yes, hope the real him shines through!!


in my mind i have charlie getting really mad and attacking shelley but bev races in and save the daY!!!!

----------


## ~Sooz~

> in my mind i have charlie getting really mad and attacking shelley but bev races in and save the daY!!!!



I can see him grabbing her in some way and Shelley having a terrified look on her face before realising what he's done and turns to see the horrified faces in the church!!    :Cheer:

----------


## Pixie

i hope the everyone at the wedding chases him out of the church!!

----------


## Debs

> i hope the everyone at the wedding chases him out of the church!!


oh i hope they do!

----------


## alan45

:Clap:   :Clap:  What a fantastic couple of episodes, Brilliant acting all round. A superb blend of comedy and superb drama, and everyone must have been on the edge of their seats wondering about whether Shelley woul marry the brute. I for one cannot wait for Wednesday nights episode.

Well done

----------


## Chris_2k11

> What a fantastic couple of episodes, Brilliant acting all round. A superb blend of comedy and superb drama, and everyone must have been on the edge of their seats wondering about whether Shelley woul marry the brute. I for one cannot wait for Wednesday nights episode.
> 
> Well done


Yep I actually agree for a change.

----------


## Jade

Tonights were great, i'm so glad they didnt leak the outcome of what Shelly did, also cant wait for Wed

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Tonights were great, i'm so glad they didnt leak the outcome of what Shelly did, also cant wait for Wed


Tonight's were a big improvement to the usual double bill on a Monday.

----------


## Johnny Allen

Yeah it was good, although something in the back of my mind said she would say No, but great episode.

----------


## Keating's babe

Well done Corrie - fantastic two episodes and great acting from everyone.  I was shouting yes at the TV when she said no but then, like others, hope she doesn't change her mind and say yes on Weds.  

I also love the scenes between Norris and Rita.  They make a great double-act and underneath the bickering reckon they have fond affection for each other.  :Big Grin:

----------


## emma_strange

> I enjoyed tonight's two episodes! A big improvement from the recent boring trash that's been shown over the past few weeks! And nice one Shelley!


thats what I thought!

----------


## eastenders mad

you tell she would say no the way she was crying her eyes out.

----------


## phils little sister

im glad she said no the look in Charlie's eyes

----------


## dddMac1

i'm glad she said no as well

----------


## MiTcHeLlS_rOk

Me too!!
I also think the thing about Alf and Rita with the picture was a bit weird! It was so obvious that it was a double exposure!!
Hollie xx

----------


## dddMac1

Audrey should of got her facts right before she Acused Rita of having an afair with Alf

----------


## Keating's babe

> Audrey should of got her facts right before she Acused Rita of having an afair with Alf


Ditto. Instead she steams in after putting two and two together and coming up with ten.

----------


## feelingyellow

oh wow! that was such an EXCELLENT couple of episodes, shelley was just fab! loved how she started panting then goes 'NO!' so excellent! thank god she ain't marrying him!!!! violet was good aswell  :Smile:  the rita/alf/audrey thing wasn't that bad.

----------


## xCharliex

I honestly thought Charlie was gonna make a fool out of Shelly in the church last night! I was so surprised Shelly said "no" i was cheering!! Was such a great ep, cant wait for tomorrows now!!

----------


## alan45

Yes tomorrows episode promises to be the soap episode of the year

----------


## Chris_2k11

I hope we get a very good ending to this storyline!

----------


## Debs

ive been reading inside soap and shelley and charlie arent mentioned once?? supoose that so we really dont knopw what will hapeen next1

----------


## feelingyellow

> ive been reading inside soap and shelley and charlie arent mentioned once?? supoose that so we really dont knopw what will hapeen next1


hmmm, maybe they're either trying to keep it secret or one of them stays and one of them goes on the honeymoon.

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Blanche:* "Do you think they wrote their own wedding vows?"   :Lol:

----------


## Jade

> *Blanche:* "Do you think they wrote their own wedding vows?"


and Bev started clapping!

----------


## Jade

Bet Shelly falls for Zack - her therapist next!

----------


## alan45

Absolutely fantastic tonight - brilliant climax to a brilliant storyline -

----------


## Chris_2k11

I thought he was gonna try and run Shelley over when she got out of the car and walked off in the middle of that field lol

----------


## alan45

i wonder where his character goes from here

----------


## Chris_2k11

That's what I was thinking. I was also expecting him to walk in the pub at the end lol

----------


## Abbie

> *Blanche:* "Do you think they wrote their own wedding vows?"


lol that was funny

----------


## Abbie

> That's what I was thinking. I was also expecting him to walk in the pub at the end lol


so was i

----------


## alan45

He is such a plonker he will definately call introvers for a pint

----------


## Chris_2k11

Yeah probably, just to prove he 'aint done nothing wrong'   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Abbie

> He is such a plonker he will definately call introvers for a pint


i know

----------


## Abbie

> Yeah probably, just to prove he 'aint done nothing wrong'


he is just an idoit

----------


## Chris_2k11

> he is just an idoit


I think we learnt that a long time ago! lol!

----------


## littlemo

Well done Shelley! I think the only person fooled by Charlie now is Jason, it won't be for long though if he finds out he tried it on with Violet. It seems it might happen soon because Charlie told Jason tonight to 'give her one for me', I think that might have been a hint by the writers, he's soon going to be seeing Jason's fist. I hope Charlie leaves in a coffin or at least with everybody hating him so he can't possibly return. 

I to think there might be something between Shelley and Zak, he seems like a very sweet guy, but Shelley will probably need time to get over Charlie.

----------


## Debs

brilliant tonight, really thought he was going to do something really horrible when he drove her away. he actually looked genuinally gutted but hey shouldnt have been such a vile nasty man!

definatley think she is going to fall for her therapist

----------


## chance

havent watched for a while but caught it on itv2 and it was great,well done shelley,i actaully thought she was goin to marry him and let the storyline drag for another 5 months! hope her and the theripist get it on!

----------


## luna_lovegood

Shelly - I jilted him, I can do better!"

Old lady - Good for you love

Shelly - Yeah good for me!

woo the old shelly's coming back!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Shelly - I jilted him, I can do better!"
> 
> Old lady - Good for you love
> 
> Shelly - Yeah good for me!
> 
> woo the old shelly's coming back!


and when she ate the cake, "Oooh it's bloody gorgeous!"   :Big Grin:

----------


## luna_lovegood

> and when she ate the cake, "Oooh it's bloody gorgeous!"


Yeah!   :Rotfl:  

Zach's voice made it for me too, its so sexy! It was so funny when he smiled after Shelly said she didn't marry charlie!

Ooh can't forget Blanche's one liner! She's such a scene stealer.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Yeah!   
> 
> Zach's voice made it for me too, its so sexy! It was so funny when he smiled after Shelly said she didn't marry charlie!
> 
> Ooh can't forget Blanche's one liner! She's such a scene stealer.


and Les & Cilla turning up at the empty church!   :Lol:

----------


## sarahwelford

then trying to make out the wedding was really good and they are made up for the happy couple.
I heard charlie and tracey get together

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

I watched corrie for the 1st time tnyte since Katy killed herself and i actually enjoyed it, im pleased that Shelly jilted him!!!

----------


## sarahwelford

i really thought she was going to change her mind and say she would marry him befor the episode come on.
And all the way threw i was cheering her on

----------


## Keating's babe

> Shelly - I jilted him, I can do better!"
> 
> Old lady - Good for you love
> 
> Shelly - Yeah good for me!
> 
> woo the old shelly's coming back!


Yeah I love that bit, as well as when she was on the phone to Zack.  I actually think Zack is cute and hope he sticks around.    :Wub:

----------


## Keating's babe

> and Les & Cilla turning up at the empty church!


LOL, classic.  :Rotfl:   :Angel:

----------


## dddMac1

i'm glad shelley finally seen charlie for what he is and didn't marry him and it was good to see her reunited with her mother.

----------


## feelingyellow

EXCELLENT EPISODE! Lot of good comedy mixed with good storylines. Fab. Loved Shelley with the cake and the classic Blanche!!

----------


## littlemo

> then trying to make out the wedding was really good and they are made up for the happy couple.
> I heard charlie and tracey get together


I thought Tracey was smarter than that. She's usually the one taking men for a ride not the other way around. 

It's always stupid women who think they can change men because they are strong and can't possibly be manipulated, and they think the women who do let men manipulate them are weak. It was like when Sam started dating Trevor in EE, she knew his history with Little Mo but still went ahead with it anyway.  Luckily she didn't get in too deep, but it could just as easily have happened to her.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Charlie: "I forgive you" lmao!  :Lol:  Unbelieveable!  :EEK!:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Debs

tonights episodes were ok,. loved it when les got beat up by status quo!!

----------


## feelingyellow

hmmm, shelley and charlie were good. the status quo thing wasn't that bad but would have loved it when les said 'i got beat up by the quo' if he then said 'i'm so lucky'!   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## leanne27

what happened on the episodes of friday? i missed them (you know the ones after shelly's wedding)

----------


## Abbie

> what happened on the episodes of friday? i missed them (you know the ones after shelly's wedding)


i missed it too :Sad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i missed it too


Don't worry, nothing exciting!

----------


## feelingyellow

> what happened on the episodes of friday? i missed them (you know the ones after shelly's wedding)


friday 1: charlie forgives shelley, she doesn't forgive him   :Cheer:  
friday 2: les get's beaten up by status quo cos he hurt the one with the neck brace   :Cheer:

----------


## leanne27

thanks, i just caught them on the omnibus

----------


## dddMac1

yesterday was a brill episode when Shelley stood up to charlie again in the pub

----------


## chance

i hate janice grrrrr shes so annoying   :Angry:

----------


## littlemo

> yesterday was a brill episode when Shelley stood up to charlie again in the pub


Yes I just watched it now, she was great! For the first time Charlie backed off rather than Shelley. Hopefully he will stay out of the Rovers for the forseeable future. Although since the pub is the main meeting place it doesn't seem like a possibility.

----------


## Debs

last nights was good, good to see shelley standing up dor herself i love the fact that she done all the talking herself and not through her mother

----------


## Abi

I agree, i thought it was pretty good,

----------


## Jade

On Fridays episode (30-09) Was Jason on drugs, they made several references to the effects taking an E would have, but didnt actually say he did take anything/

----------


## Chris_2k11

Not liking Shelley's new hair!

----------


## chance

> On Fridays episode (30-09) Was Jason on drugs, they made several references to the effects taking an E would have, but didnt actually say he did take anything/


yeah i noticed that too

----------


## luna_lovegood

I hope Jason and Violet make up, they are such a sweet couple!

----------


## Chris_2k11

RUMBLED!!!!  :Lol:  Lovin' Frankie's impression of Leanne too! haha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abbie

wow loved tonights

----------


## Abbie

> RUMBLED!!!!  Lovin' Frankie's impression of Leanne too! haha


it was great

----------


## Tamzi

Very good tonight. Loving Frankie's impression, that shocked Danny! I feel sorry for Jamie, he really loves Leanne. Phil the feet guy was boring . I haven't even followed the storyine! Loving tonight though with the baldwins and Leanne
xxx

----------


## Chris_2k11

That Phil and Gail storyline is sending me to sleep!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## chance

they had a whole hour of trash leading up to frankie answering that phone when they should have given emmerdale a hour!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> they had a whole hour of trash leading up to frankie answering that phone when they should have given emmerdale a hour!


Yeah good point chance. I thought that Frankie would have found out at the end of the first episode and then I thought it would have all kicked off in the second episode. Looks like I was mistaken!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  lol

----------


## Debs

> Yeah good point chance. I thought that Frankie would have found out at the end of the first episode and then I thought it would have all kicked off in the second episode. Looks like I was mistaken!  lol


I thought the same birks that would have been a lot better but now it dragged out til wedsnesday!!

----------


## Jenbobber

That was sooooo good!! 

I really feel for jamie, he's such a sweetheart!!

----------


## chance

i thought that was the whole poimt in having a hour so it would be a big build up in the first half then all revealed and all the arguing in the 2nd half,what a waste

----------


## Keating's babe

I thought both episodes were great and think Violet is a really good character.  Great reaction from Danny when he realised what had happened and Weds episode should be good.  :Big Grin:  

Jamie is adorable.    :Wub:  

Phil is sleazy.  :Sick:

----------


## Kaydie

Corrie was good yesterday,I feel so sorry for Frankie and Jamie

----------


## feelingyellow

Frankie's impression -   :Rotfl:  ! Frankie was great tonight, and loved little jamie proposing and Leanne was just rushing mad about everywhere. Not liking this whole Phil thing, he's so   :Sick:

----------


## Debs

> Frankie's impression -  ! Frankie was great tonight, and loved little jamie proposing and Leanne was just rushing mad about everywhere. Not liking this whole Phil thing, he's so


 
Phil seems like a bit of a sleaze to me!  :Sick:  


Frankies impression was fab cant wait till tomorrow episode

----------


## chance

who does phil actually like? is it eilleen or gail?

----------


## Debs

> who does phil actually like? is it eilleen or gail?


 
God knows one minute he was going on a date with eileen and the next he likes gail, think he may just wanna casual fling witrh them both  maybe?? why gail though she is such a dog!!

----------


## Abi

Great episode on monday, i can't untill the one on tonight!  :Cheer:

----------


## xCharliex

Great acting by the wonderful Debra Stephenson tonight, was great seeing her giving Danny a good thumping,  think she should have hit him more though. Cant wait to see what happens when Leanne comes back

----------


## Flozza

well done Debra she was fantastic xx

----------


## CrazyLea

that was a great eppy tonight frankie was well good!!

----------


## sarahwelford

Did i hear what i think i heard Frankie call Danny

----------


## Debs

great my brother was round and i forgot to watch corrie, just when it was bound to be a goodun. can someone fill me in on what i missed pretty please

----------


## xCharliex

> Did i hear what i think i heard Frankie call Danny


Lol, yes you did, twice as a matter of fact

----------


## dddMac1

> Did i hear what i think i heard Frankie call Danny


i think i heard the same

----------


## parkerman

Yes, I thought that too!

----------


## dddMac1

should Corrie be alowed to use that?

----------


## parkerman

No, not really. But it would be a bit unrealistic if she didn't use words like that at a time like that.

----------


## MiTcHeLlS_rOk

> Lol, yes you did, twice as a matter of fact


 OMG i was well shocked i thought Frankie was more lady like! lol although she did look quite shocked herself!lol
holz x0x

----------


## alan45

Well how funny was Corrie tonight. Les and the defrocked father had me in stitches. Im looking forward to the chav wedding

----------


## Chris_2k11

> should Corrie be alowed to use that?


What was said?? I must have missed that bit??

----------


## alan45

> What was said?? I must have missed that bit??


Pay attention  :Smile:  
 :EEK!:  
I think she used the B word

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Pay attention  
>  
> I think she used the B word


  :EEK!:  Shall do in future alan!   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Todd said that to Jason aswell, when he caught him in Bed with Sarah that time.

----------


## alan45

> Shall do in future alan!


You never know you may even enjoy it  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Coronation Street? I doubt it   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Chris_2k11

'Peabrain!'  :Big Grin:   lmao, how realistic's that?!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Rotfl:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## chance

just how boring were those two episodes???

----------


## Debs

was a bit tonight i dont even know what really happened i was so bored!

----------


## alan45

I thought the first episode was a bit slow but the second was brill.You could feel the tension between Leanne and Frankie

----------


## Chris_2k11

Both episodes were as boring as each other. Corrie needs to start and speed it's storylines up!

----------


## dddMac1

only good thing about last nighs episodes was the tension between Leanne and Frankie

----------


## feelingyellow

loved leanne and frankie, i loved leanne's little sob story and how great was frankie when she was just about to tell jamie, she was fab!
wasn't keen on much else, but i can't really remember what else happened!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Great episode tonight.  Carol spilling the beans in front of a heartbroken *Jamie*  (yes him!) was good.  Danny's tunnel vision in trying to quash Carol beforehand was good too, plus to top it all off, some fine acting from Debra Stevenson.

7.5 out of 10.  Well done.  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Great episode tonight.  Carol spilling the beans in front of a heartbroken Warren was good.  Danny's tunnel vision in trying to quash Carol beforehand was good too, plus to top it all off, some fine acting from Debra Stevenson.
> 
> 7.5 out of 10.  Well done.


Warren? You mean Jamie? lol

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Whoops freudian slip.  My mind was on other matters writing that, no nothing rude of course.  :Smile:

----------


## CrazyLea

that was a well god eppy today i like danny leanne and frankie they were good

----------


## luna_lovegood

argh! i've not seen it yet. I'm still at college! I videoed it so I can catch up later on.

----------


## no1abbafan

Great with the Baldwins and Leanne, but Gail and Phil - no no no. When he was going to kiss her, first him sitting on the back of the chair and then Gail standing on the stairs, sorry he is too tall, she is too small - it's making the stomach turn, no chemistry.

----------


## hellsbells

Phil is vile. He needs a shave and a wash. And the way he lurched towards gail with his mouth open, all ready to slober all over her. EUGHHHHHH, so grosse

----------


## Richie_lecturer

But surely you want Phil and Gail to marry, then Gail will be known as...

Gail Nail.  :Smile:

----------


## bubblez_05

i think phil is as creepy as richard- but wont be as dangerous!!!!
he really makes me want to turn over i really do not like him

----------


## dddMac1

great episode

----------


## Debs

> i think phil is as creepy as richard- but wont be as dangerous!!!!
> he really makes me want to turn over i really do not like him


 
he is very creepy, something horrid is going to happen with him and gail i bet

----------


## Chris_2k11

(ignore!)

----------


## Chris_2k11

Creepy and Boringgggg!!!   :Lweek:

----------


## Chris_2k11

More swearing on tonight's episode I noticed! *tut tut!*  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## alan45

Liz's discussion of her love life was vomit inducing  :Sick:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Regarding the swearing - no problem, just makes it more realistic.  Complain to OfCom if it's that much of a concern.

A good episode tonight, but a bit disappointing compared to much of the past week.  :Smile:  

The Danny/Leanne/Carol stuff was great as usual, save for Rupert Hill's dodgy acting.  Gail / David scenes were quite good too, as were the scenes with Steve/Lloyd/Claire regarding the taxi feud.  :Smile: 

Found the pig storyline very boring.  Fred and Audrey & co are wasted in that one, though there were some great lines in there. Liz is great but I wasn't too keen on this toyboy storyline.  Her discussing her love life was   :Sick:  .  Andy was very wooden, and glad the story/actor is over/gone.  Some good lines in there as well however to make the scene watchable.  

Overall, good episode.  Tomorrow's should be good.  

6 - 6.5 
/ 10

----------


## feelingyellow

:Rotfl:  liz was hilarious with that andy guy and his mum! liked the danny/carol and carol/jamie/frankie stuff - so sweet!   :Wub:  what swearing did they use? i can't remember! liked the taxi stuff - can't they see it's jimmy? how thick can they get?

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> liked the danny/carol and carol/jamie/frankie stuff - so sweet!   what swearing did they use?


Rhymes with plastered.

----------


## feelingyellow

> Rhymes with plastered.


lol, when did they use it? was it today? cos i really can't remember - i know they said it the other day though.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Yes they used it 11 days ago, then a couple of times last week - Friday's episode.

----------


## Debs

was tonights any good?? and do you know if it repeated on itv 2 tonight as my sis was on phone so i missed it!!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

It was quite good on the whole imo.  It's repeated late tonight on ITV2, 11:50.

----------


## feelingyellow

> Yes they used it 11 days ago, then a couple of times last week - Friday's episode.


ohh, but not today - now i get ya! thanks   :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Yes they used it tonight as well early on.  I think Carol said *word which rhymes with plastered* to Danny.

----------


## Debs

> It was quite good on the whole imo. It's repeated late tonight on ITV2, 11:50.


 
cheers for that will watch it later then!

----------


## feelingyellow

> Yes they used it tonight as well early on.  I think Carol said *word which rhymes with plastered* to Danny.


ah right - thanks for the help  :Smile:  got a bit confused - i should pay attention bit more lol

----------


## LUSHLOOKE69

I think the swearing makes it more real because if i found out a partner was sleeping with someone else my language would be even more explixit than the word that rhymes with plastered  :Lol:

----------


## Keating's babe

I agree.  After what Danny has done to Frankie and Jamie, it wouldn't look realistic if she didn't swear at all.  I love the way Jamie is protective of Frankie and didn't want to leave.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Regarding the swearing - no problem, just makes it more realistic.  Complain to OfCom if it's that much of a concern.


Im not that bothered about it Richie! I was just joking on, lol.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Jamie's scarecrow image has gone!   :EEK!:  lol!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I found both of tonight's episodes very boring   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## hellsbells

yeah, martin and that crappy new gf of his = VERY dull. 
Isn't martin meant to be leaving soon? 
What on earth do women see in him?!?

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Who knows.

I like Robyn, but what she'd see in Martin I don't know.  

This may be a crap storyline but at least it gets rid of the awful Sean Wilson.  How he has been on Corrie since 1986 I have no idea.

----------


## Debs

> Jamie's scarecrow image has gone!  lol!


 
i know!  :EEK!:   ans still it dosent improve his  looks!   :Rotfl:

----------


## Debs

after the excitement of last weeks i agree that the episodes were boring.

hopefully it will liven up on weds

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> i know!   ans still it dosent improve his  looks!


Or his acting.

----------


## alan45

> Who knows.
> 
> I like Robyn, but what she'd see in Martin I don't know.  
> 
> This may be a crap storyline but at least it gets rid of the awful Sean Wilson.  How he has been on Corrie since 1986 I have no idea.


He must have something. He has been a toyboy to Gail, a fantasy lover to Pscyho Nurse Carmel, Sugar Daddy to KAYEEE Arris now he is the lover of a runaway fox.   Whilst he may not look it Martin must have some hidden quality. Maybe it's his aftershave  :Big Grin:

----------


## Debs

> Or his acting.


nothing could improve that

----------


## Debs

> He must have something. He has been a toyboy to Gail, a fantasy lover to Pscyho Nurse Carmel, Sugar Daddy to KAYEEE Arris now he is the lover of a runaway fox. Whilst he may not look it Martin must have some hidden quality. Maybe it's his aftershave


 

 :Sick:   or maybe there is a serious need for a specsavers to open in weatherfield!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> He must have something. He has been a toyboy to Gail, a fantasy lover to Pscyho Nurse Carmel, Sugar Daddy to KAYEEE Arris now he is the lover of a runaway fox.   Whilst he may not look it Martin must have some hidden quality. Maybe it's his aftershave


I think it's because he says he has a relative called David, and the ladies automatically asume that he's related to an ex-England footballer, so they think he's got a bit in the bank.  They eventually learn the error of their ways.

----------


## no1abbafan

> He must have something. He has been a toyboy to Gail, a fantasy lover to Pscyho Nurse Carmel, Sugar Daddy to KAYEEE Arris now he is the lover of a runaway fox.   Whilst he may not look it Martin must have some hidden quality. Maybe it's his aftershave


Dont forget Rebecca who he ended his marriage for, and Sally Webster - he must have something

----------


## Siobhan

> Dont forget Rebecca who he ended his marriage for, and Sally Webster - he must have something


I just think it was his turn to met someone.. normally it is Sally or Gail so it is back to him.. sally will have another affair and then Gail will meet another pyscho and then Martin will give his heart to a girl so she can break it again and so on and so on......

They should let Eileen have a go at happiness

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> They should let Eileen have a go at happiness


Yes Sue Cleaver is marvellous.  She is so good at comedy, and is criminally underused by Corrie bosses.  Come on Eileen!

----------


## Abbie

> Jamie's scarecrow image has gone!   lol!


i know i got such a shock

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Come on Eileen!


'Oh I swear what he means!'   :Big Grin:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I feel very old now.    :Embarrassment:

----------


## Bryan

this thread is getting rather large, so im going to close it   :Smile:  

Episode Discussions can continue in the new Episode Discussions Thread   :Smile:  

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...809#post222809

----------

